# Need help Serra ID



## DET_SVT05 (Feb 19, 2006)

He's about 2.5-3" baught him as a black rhom at about 1." Any ideas???//////1-12-07 NEW PICS under the original two. Just put him in his new home much better picture clarity.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

looks like a rhom!!!


----------



## DET_SVT05 (Feb 19, 2006)

BUBB$ said:


> looks like a rhom!!!


 He just doesnt look like any rhoms ive seen at his size could it be his location which is unknown to me?


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes,this is definitely rhom


----------



## DET_SVT05 (Feb 19, 2006)

Rhom it is ty guys/are there variants as in diamond or xingu etc that he resembles?


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

I think it's a normal black rhombeus,not diamond or xingu..


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Those are some crazy looking spots!


----------



## DET_SVT05 (Feb 19, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> Those are some crazy looking spots!


The spots are why I actually posted/ circular on top and bar like marks on his lower half not the usual dots Ive seen in pics. What about his gold gills and slight gold on anal fin? Will that just become red? I know im stretching here just hoping it turned out not to be a common black.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

imo most definately a rhom thanks to the clarity of the tail.


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> imo most definately a rhom thanks to the clarity of the tail.


black rhom


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i have my doubts. that is something unlike i have ever seen before.


----------



## DET_SVT05 (Feb 19, 2006)

Apott05 said:


> i have my doubts. that is something unlike i have ever seen before.


100% rhom ......its the variant/origin of rhom I'm curious of. Just looking for ideas please don't say a rhom is a rhom depending on collection point they vary in apperance I know that. If anyone has seen one that looks similar do you recall where it was from. Again thank you to all.

Apott05 I think we've met at killer fish/ you were looking at an elong to buy that turned out to be mine????? Is that you?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

DET_SVT05 said:


> i have my doubts. that is something unlike i have ever seen before.


100% rhom ......its the variant/origin of rhom I'm curious of. Just looking for ideas please don't say a rhom is a rhom depending on collection point they vary in apperance I know that. If anyone has seen one that looks similar do you recall where it was from. Again thank you to all.

Apott05 I think we've met at killer fish/ you were looking at an elong to buy that turned out to be mine????? Is that you?
[/quote]

haha yea that was me. i almost walked out of there with that bad boy haha. your right i do think its a rhom. Where did u get him from? The only rhom i have seen with that sort of spotting is rhoms from brasil. But yours is lacking the red gill plate and gold belly like most of them. Either way he is pretty sweet looking. You still have that elong by the way?


----------



## DET_SVT05 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thought you lived in MI?? Yes I have him hes attacking me thru the glass as we speak he's crazy. I got the rhom from James at killer fish when he was a inch. The only similar looking rhom Ive seen him resemble is that crazy priced rhom at ocean and seas which they had labeled as Bolivian for 150 dollars.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

that sounds like it might be right. Na i ventured my way up to killer fish from findlay ohio. Do you remember that funny ass black guy that came in there while we were there?


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

its a rhom


----------



## DET_SVT05 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yep I think his names was Ron he was real cool. Crazy cohabitations he set up but nice guy.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

haha very crazy.

i dunno why but man i really like that rhom.


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a simular rhomb I bought from Killer Fish.


----------



## DET_SVT05 (Feb 19, 2006)

kdoe said:


> I have a simular rhomb I bought from Killer Fish.


The batch I got him out of had 7 or 8 who he said one guys was buying all but he gave me one. The whole batch had the same markings so I got one because they looked so diffrent from any small rhoms I had seen. Do you have a pic of yours?


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

DET_SVT05 said:


> I have a simular rhomb I bought from Killer Fish.


The batch I got him out of had 7 or 8 who he said one guys was buying all but he gave me one. The whole batch had the same markings so I got one because they looked so diffrent from any small rhoms I had seen. Do you have a pic of yours?
[/quote]

Your rhom looks different then normal black rhoms that I had 
maybe because it is an INBREEDED piranha In other words your P's mommy and daddy were probably brother and sister http://opefe.com/oddities_in_pygocentrus.html

look at my red belly it has never had spots and it is pearl white in color( no red belly or spots thats maybe why your spots look alittle different look at my pic in the url or ask (Site Moderator)(hastatus) for help ID
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...141035&st=0


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

my rhom i got at 1" also... top pic is recent he is almost 5" now


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

63galaxie said:


> Your rhom looks different then normal black rhoms that I had
> maybe because it is an INBREEDED piranha In other words your P's mommy and daddy were probably brother and sister http://opefe.com/oddities_in_pygocentrus.html


You're talking apples and oranges here...pygo versus serra, captive bred versus wild caught, inbreeding versus locality variation...


----------



## DET_SVT05 (Feb 19, 2006)

Anything is possible but inbreeding for Rhoms I think maybe a long shot. Being as they aren't as social to one another as pygos the odds of mommy and daddy being in the same area and crossing paths seems like a stretch. Beautiful pics skunk yours does have similar spoting.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus. ID complete.


----------

